# 98 Year Old Creates Amazing Art with Microsoft Paint



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2013)

98 year old man creates amazing art using Microsoft Paint...http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/10/pixel-painter-ms-paint


----------



## GDAD (Oct 9, 2013)

I refurbish old photos, using pixals. I don't know how he has the patients to spend that long on projects.
Truly admire the work he has done.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 9, 2013)

Beautiful work, requiring a love and dedication far in excess of anything I could come up with.

I think the passion is one reason he's still going at 98 - it's his "reason for being". I only hope I'm so lucky as to discover that before too long.

Blessings upon you and your work, Mr. Lasko!


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 9, 2013)

He's rediscovered Pointilism.  MSRenoir.  Hats off to his dedication in doing art that way.  
Amazing how his need to 'paint' found a way.  Reeeespect!

It mentioned in that vid that he designed Lasko font, a very fine copperplate style. 
His forte was finely detailed art work and calligraphy so he is geared to that style, and has a talent for patience.  It wouldn't work for most of us.


----------



## GDAD (Oct 10, 2013)

https://www.seniorforums.com/album.php?albumid=69&attachmentid=1733 

This is an old photo before restoration(TOP)

https://www.seniorforums.com/album.php?albumid=69&attachmentid=1732


This is after restoration


----------

